# Some much overdue photos of my junior boy



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 17, 2011)

This guy for some reason has always been put on the back burner as far as getting clipped up and photographed, gosh I think the last pics I took of him was spring of his 2 year old year and those were just clipped head/neck shots!




So got him clipped up and did some quick photos last night..

LCA's More Bang For Your Buck

2008 Solid Sorrel/Chestnut

AMHA/AMHR

33"

Sire: Little Kings Buckeroo Merlin

Dam: Carriage Hills Copper

Pedigree


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 17, 2011)

Lovely!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 17, 2011)

That's a very good looking young lad you have there!











Anna


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jul 17, 2011)

beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 17, 2011)

He looks great! He's my favorite of your horses



:yes


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you ladies!



He has truly been a "diamond in the rough" and really starting to blossom into a handsome young man!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 17, 2011)

very nice guy


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 17, 2011)

Very handsome!! usually I dont like the angle you took on that 1st picture...but boy oh boy!! He sure is a looker..I love the first picture!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 18, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> Very handsome!! usually I dont like the angle you took on that 1st picture...but boy oh boy!! He sure is a looker..I love the first picture!!


That's when we were taking him back to the barn, mom had gone ahead of me to open the gate and I was coming over the hill with him, she happened to turn around and snap a couple of him when we noticed the girls out in the pasture


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 18, 2011)

He is Very Handsome


----------



## Marty (Jul 18, 2011)

I was looking for the "like" button


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 18, 2011)

a couple of pretty girls always makes for a better boy picture...thanks...although he really didnt need the girls to be handsome

lol he does a great job flying solo!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## wingnut (Jul 22, 2011)

He is such a lovely boy!!! Great photos of him


----------

